# Where to buy puzzles in Singapore?



## SGcuber (Nov 16, 2010)

hey guys i live in singapore (hence the name) and i have no idea where to buy any non cubic shaped puzzles. (megaminx..... pyraminx tetraminx skewb ultimate whatever) what is a good place to get a good quality puzzle? and, where do i get the rubik's mirror blocks cube? (weird thing is, rubiks.com does not have mirror blocks in their products list!!!)


----------



## xkevx (Nov 16, 2010)

from queenstown's anchor point, basement, 
bloomington~


----------



## theace (Nov 16, 2010)

Just buy them online. You can get them at Lightake.com they ship for free and the prices are awesome too!


----------

